# Welche Kabel und Antennen für Intel 7260 AC mini PCIe?



## TooAToB (27. Januar 2015)

*Welche Kabel und Antennen für Intel 7260 AC mini PCIe?*

Hi miteinander,

da ich gerade mein neues HTPC Gaming System aufbaue und mir die oben genannte WLAN/BT Karte (Intel Wireless-AC 7260 + Bluetooth, PCIe Mini Card (7260.HMWWB.R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU) für das Maximus VII Gene gekauft habe, stellt sich mir nun die Frage welche IPX auf SMA Kabel und Antennen ich mir dazu kaufen soll... 

Ich hätte jetzt einfach das hier gekauft, da recht billig und eigentlich alles was ich brauche, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es nicht besser wäre in ein "Markenprodukt" zu investieren... Wenn ihr gute Vorschläge oder Erfahrungen für mich habt, bin ich sehr dankbar. Bzw passt das überhaupt oder habe ich da was falsches rausgesucht?!
2x Antenne + Adapter Kabel RP-SMA u-FL Wlan WiFi Speedport Fritz!Box Pigtail 5db | eBay
Das gleiche gibts auch noch mit 9 dBi, was macht das genau für einen Unterschied?: 2x Antenne + Adapter Kabel RP-SMA u-FL Wlan WiFi Speedport Fritz!Box Pigtail 9db | eBay
Wie ich verstehe hat man mehr Richtwirkung, bei ungenauer Ausrichtung aber damit natürlich auch weniger Signalstärke wenn die dbi Zahl höher ist. Stimmt das? 
Oder nur als Kabel damit man sich andere Antennen kaufen kann: 2x Antennen Adapter Kabel RP-SMA u-FL Wlan Stück Speedport Fritz!Box Pigtail IPX | eBay


Ebenfalls gewundert hat mich, dass die Karte nur den Anschluss von 2 Antennen erlaubt.. Wären 3 nicht besser um den hohen Speed überhaupt zu erreichen? Sollte man sich, wenn man größere Datenmengen bewegen will ohnehin nur eine ASUS PCE 68 (oder noch was andres) kaufen? (ASUS PCE-AC68, PCIe x1 (90IG00R0-BM0G00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)

Freue mich auf Antworten um Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen!


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Kabel und Antennen für Intel 7260 AC mini PCIe?*

Ich kann dazu zwar nichts genaues sagen, aber: wieso hast du nicht einfach eine "normale" günstigere PCie-Karte inkl. Antennen oder einen Stick genommen, was beides deutlich weiter verbreitet sind, so dass du da weißt, was dich erwartet? ^^    und ist denn die Situation bei Dir so schwierig, dass Du da wegen 2 vs 3 Antennen Dir schon sorgen machst? Hast du definitiv keine Möglichkeit, ein Kabel zu verlegen statt WLAN?


----------



## TooAToB (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Kabel und Antennen für Intel 7260 AC mini PCIe?*

Momantan wird das ganze noch per Kabel verlegt, aber da ich demnächst umziehe und noch nicht weiss wohin bzw die genaue Aufstellsituation dort noch nicht kenne wollte ich einfach gerüstet sein. Ausserdem wollte ich nocht BT und da das ganze ja nun nicht viel kostet, dachte ich lieber gleich richtig 

PCIe wollte ich nicht, da auf meinem Board dann der 2te PCIe x16 Slot blockiert ist und ich evtl. ne zweite karte (GTX 970) dazu stecken will, je nach dem ob ich die Performance brauche oder nicht. Wenn ich mir noch nen 4k Monitor kaufe ist die 2te Karte eig Pflicht aus meiner Sicht, denn der Anspruch ist die aktuellen/grafikintensiven Games auf Ultra spielen zu können. Ausserdem ist bei mir eben Auf dem Mainboard der mini PCIe genau für diesen Zweck dort, es sind sogar schon Löcher in der Blende zum Antennen befestigen. 

Stick finde ich a) doof b) habe ich keine Lust son Ding hinten ausm PC rausstehen zu haben, ist mir zu filigran, da es HTPC Gehäuse ist, was in einem Lowboard Platz findet und da ist nach hinten eh schon wenig Platz. Nicht, dass mir da noch irgendwas abbricht oder der USB port dadurch gar flöten geht... Gibts überhaupt Sticks mit ähnlicher *realer* Performance wie Erweiterungskarten mit "richtiger" (deutlich grösserer) Antenne?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Kabel und Antennen für Intel 7260 AC mini PCIe?*

Also, ich kenn viele, die nen Stick problemlos benutzen. Und einige Sticks haben auch so ne Art "Ständer" oder "Schale", zu der ein USB-Kabel führt. D.h. das Kabel steckt im Port, und den Stick selbst kannst du auch woanders platzieren - das hat dann gleichzeitig auch Antennen-Funktion. Wie GENAU es dann mit dem Speed aussieht, weiß ich nicht - aber was brauchst Du denn da überhaupt? Selbst wenn ein Stick XY bei 300mbit-Protokoll nur die Hälfte schafft, wäre das ja immer noch 3x schneller als DSL 50k. ^^


Das mit dem Board ist natürlich doof, dass es (bei dem Preis) eher als "edleres" Board rüberkommen will, SLI bietet, aber dann nicht mal noch einen kleinen PCIe ÜBER dem ersten x16 hat, was viele Boards ja haben. Stattdessen hat es auf ähnlicher Höhe diese Schnittstelle, die an sich kaum jemand nutzen will außer zB Dir


----------



## TooAToB (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Kabel und Antennen für Intel 7260 AC mini PCIe?*

Mir gehts ja nicht nur um Internet sondern auch ums heimnetzwerk. Ich will also bei Möglichkeit die beste Geschwindigkeit die ohne nutzung des PCIe Slots möglich ist. Nach meinem Verständnis ist die mini PCIe Karte dafür das richtige. 867 MBit scheint da das Optimum zu sein. Jetzt fehlen mir eben nur noch Antennen und da möchte ich nicht 10 € am falschen Ende sparen... Hast du da Erfahrungen oder Vorschläge?

Welches micro ATX Board hat den so eine Slot Config...? Ich kenne keins... micro ATX brauch ich weil ich ein Fractal Design Node 605 habe und auch ein BD Laufwerk drin habe...

EDIT: Für AC brauche ich keine speziellen antennen in dem sinn oder?

Was ist von denen zu halten: 2x StÃ¼ck DSL-N12 2.4G / 5G Dual Band Wlan Asus Antenne WiFi AP Stab Knick RP-SMA | eBay


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Kabel und Antennen für Intel 7260 AC mini PCIe?*

Kann Dein Router denn überhaupt eine so hohe WLAN-Geschwindigkeit nutzen? Kopierst Du denn oft große Datenmengen, als dass es eine Rolle spielt, dass es nicht "nur" 300mbit sind, sondern mehr?

Mit den Antennen kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber an sich ist das nur "Metall", was die elektrischen Felder halt aufschnappt. Ob da wirklich gute und schlechte Antennen gibt, weiß ich nicht mal ^^


Wegen des Boards: also, SLI und nen trotzdem freien PCIe.Slot ist in der Tat ein Problem, zumindest bei den Z97-µATX-Boards. Willst Du denn übertakten, also muss es Z97 sein? bzw. geht auch Z87 oder ein ganz anderer, wenn du gar nicht übertakten willst? und so oder so: du willst ja nur VIELLEICHT mal SLI machen - warum nicht erst mal das ganze sein lassen, eine günstige und als zuverlässig bekannte PCIe-WLAN-Card nehmen - und falls du mal doch SLI machst, kannst Du ja immer noch umsteigen bezüglich WLAN?


----------



## TooAToB (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Kabel und Antennen für Intel 7260 AC mini PCIe?*

Ja habe eine Airport Extreme die kann sogar 1,3 Gbit  

Da ich eine hohe Datenrate will ist die leider auch nicht günstig, aber da würde ich wenn dann zur ASUS 1,3 Gibt Karte greifen... Ja ich habe vor auf dem PC zu rendern (CAD/Video) und den 4790K ordentlich hochzutakten + Wakü  und dann möchte dabei nicht durchs WLAN limitiert werden und außerdem auch die Files schnell rüber bekommen. 

Ich glaube ich werde nun mal die 2 Asus Antennen und 2 IPEX auf RP-SMA Kabel in der Bucht kaufen (12 € ) und dann mal schauen ob tut... Danke für deinen Input 

Wenn noch jemand anders hier irgendwas beizutragen hätte, wie zb eine noch bessere Lösung, ich bin für alles offen 

EDIT: Ich teile mal noch kurz meine Erkenntnisse:

Für meine Zwecke (Dual Band (2,4+5 GHz gleichzeitig) AC Router, hohe Datenrate gewünscht), sollte man beim Antennenkauf darauf achten, dass die Antennen auch Dual Band fähig sind. 2,4 GHz Antennen taugen nicht für 5 GHz in der Regel... Außerdem sind für Innenräume ohne gigantische Betonhindernisse wohl 5-7 dBi am besten. 
Auf Computerbase gibt es einen ausführlichen Thread dazu, für Hintergrundwissen ist außerdem diese Website sehr empfehlenswert: UMTS-, WLAN- und DECT-Informationen, Tipps und Tricks sowie Web-Shop


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Kabel und Antennen für Intel 7260 AC mini PCIe?*

gut zu wissen 

Nochmal kurz zum Board: welches Gehäuse nimmst Du denn? wäre eines für ATX dann wirklich viel größer? Es gibt ja auch sehr kompakte ATX-Gehäuse.  Die Boards sind ja idR vor allem "nur" höher


----------



## TooAToB (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Kabel und Antennen für Intel 7260 AC mini PCIe?*

tfractalhttp://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/node-series/node-605

Geht dann leider kein Laufwerk mehr rein. Viel fehlt nicht, aber man wollte wohl den Hifi Formfaktor wahren. Das war auch für mich ein Kriterium. Und die Optik finde ich im Vergleich zu den meisten andren der Art auch deutlich gelungener  Habe mich eben in das Gehäuse verliebt und es auch schon hier stehen und dran rumgebastelt ^^


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Kabel und Antennen für Intel 7260 AC mini PCIe?*

Aber da passen doch auch ATX-Boards rein ^^


----------



## TooAToB (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Kabel und Antennen für Intel 7260 AC mini PCIe?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber da passen doch auch ATX-Boards rein ^^



Nicht wenn du ein Laufwerk verbauen willst:



			
				Fractal Homepage schrieb:
			
		

> slim-line ODD (only supported with mATX or smaller motherboards)


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Kabel und Antennen für Intel 7260 AC mini PCIe?*

Oh mann, ein Gehäuse voller Fallstricke...


----------



## TooAToB (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welche Kabel und Antennen für Intel 7260 AC mini PCIe?*

Aber ein schönes


----------

